# molly trying to mate with pregnant platy?



## MyCoolFishTank (Apr 9, 2012)

okay i watched how mollies mate on youtube and im sure hes trying to with my ready to drop any minute mickey mouse platy.
hes nudging her private oarts gently,following her and chasing her,
hes tried to mate with her right now and two days ago the male platy choked on a pellet.(sigh)
is this normal?all my female mollies died by the way.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

You need to keep livebearers in harems. More females than males to spread their attention out. I've had females jump from the tank to get away from males.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Most livebearer males do not care what species the female is. I had one in my tank that tried to mate with my female betta lol.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

common for male livebearers to attempt mating with almost anything....
if you levebearers are choking on pellets ; quit feeding them pellets....for livebearers i would suggest either a good flake food and/or a product like #02 Plecocaine which is a granule rather than pellet.....


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

when I had my male swordtail he would always try to mate with the tetras. Livebearers will attempt to mate with anything lol


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Same with me, my male guppies would try to mate with my tetra, and my tetra would dart quickly away.


----------

